# My ND Girls



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I got Pheobe almost a year ago, and I am just SHOCKED at her change. When we first got her, she was a crazy scardy cat. She refused to go ANYWHERE near us. Especially if we were moving. She was very attached to our Alpine though, and that made dealing with her easier. She gave birth to twins in may, who started out by following her scardy cat nature. But then we broke through to them, and through them, to her.

Now, she's pretty dang friendly. She's still shy around new people, or if there are too many people in the pen, but she loves my mom and me. Yesterday, whenever she gave her funny smokers baa, I would poke her tongue to the side of her mouth, so that it stuck out when she closed it. I thought it was so amazing that she tolerated me so much that she would allow me to poke her tongue and tease her without even so much as a second of acknowledgement. She's almost as friendly as my Alpine girl now (you should see what she puts up with!!).

And today Rosie (pheobe's daughter) came with me and my mom to pick out a christmas tree.

I just love my ND girls! And they are almost definitely the only NDs we'll ever have, which makes them more special!

Just had to share my happiness over my girls. They'll be preggers by January and February hopefully 









































Pheobe Then








Rosie Now


----------



## Jdyson (Jul 20, 2011)

They are adorable!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

beautiful! i cant wait to have some NDs of my own <3


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Very very cute!!!!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Beautiful goaties! Pheobe has a pretty face  Your Alpine doe has quite the belly on her :laugh:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks everyone!! They are a delight.



Lost Prairie said:


> Beautiful goaties! Pheobe has a pretty face  Your Alpine doe has quite the belly on her :laugh:


Both were preggo at the time of picture. Expecting in the next few weeks


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I did not realize they were pregnant. Sorry if I offended her by saying she was fat :laugh:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Yes yes, I won't tell her. It'll be our little secret 
She gets a tad bit sensitive . . . Though she does love her food lmao


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

DavyHollow said:


> Though she does love her food


don't they all :laugh: lol


----------

